# LEA at Oakly's House



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

ACC wanted some more pictures of Lea's sleepover at Oakly's house so here they are. I like the one with the Ryley's Run Rescue Quilt in the background. Somehow that seems fitting.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

That's to cute looks like Lea and Oakly getting along just fine and yes the background is perfect.








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

looks like they're getting along great!!!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Sleep well you princes of maine


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Typical cat Perched high and safe

Lea looks so "at home".

You guys did such a great job on this transport


:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Have a good, restful night. What a wonderful way to end the weekend.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwwwww, what a sweety. looks like shes staying there!!! lol hows lea & the kitty? good luck on the rest of her journey tomorrow. sleep well tonight lea.:smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Now everyone gets a well deserved rest!

GRF, you are AMAZING!!! :smooch:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thankyou!!!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

you guys are amazing, hope the weather holds out so she can meet her mommy tomorrow!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I wonder what Lea is thinking? (There's another one of those flashy things - smile! ) She just seems so happy and content being passed from person to person- and it looks like she gets along with everyone's dogs. I have a feeling her new owner won't be getting any sleep tonight - she must be absolutely bouncing with excitement. What a great dog she's getting!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful! She's sure a GOOD girl, isn't she? Not all dogs would be as relaxed during this journey as she's been. She knows she's in good hands!!

Thank ALL of you!


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Just catching up on all this
Great job to everyone
Lea is a Cutie(reminds me of a Greyhound just the shape of her head)
Rob...give her a kiss for me and Tucker
Mike


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures Rob..looks like Lea is nicely fitting in for her night stay.... I see the crew on the RR Quilt.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Hiya Rob!

She looks so nice n' comfy there and Oak is very generous to share his humble abode with the little lady!


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaawwww


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like she is at home in your home. Oakly looks like he likes her also. I hope and pray that the weather will hold off so Betty can pick her up. I know she must be so thrilled and excited. I think that the story should be called Driving Miss Lea


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Oakley is so sweet to bring his toys for Lea to share. Everyone looks absoloutely content. I think this whole journey of hers is finally sinking in for me. Hoping the weather holds out enough for her to meet Betty but if not I am sure Oakley wouldn't mind sharing his toys for another night?


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

Cute pics!! It looks like Oakly enjoyed his guest!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Their coloring is so similar down to the noses! Sleep well, Lea!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You are absolutely right Rob what better background for pictures!!! You the man!!!!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is such a good girl!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats so great everyone. Poor Oakly is keeping his distance LOL.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She is a very special girl, taking all this switching right in stride, making her self at home in everyone's car and home. Very special girl indeed.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh I had to go back and look at the backround in your photos, I agree very fitting.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

cute pics!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice Rob!! Love the background....perfect!
Lea is just the right size for a lap dog!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

love the back and find this adventure,amazing!.
Well done,everyone who was part of it!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great shots, Rob! I see my quilt back there!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i know you've mentioned how you have Oakly in your lap while you type, but i couldn't picture it until i saw that photo! lol


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Story, Great Work all you drivers...This is a wonderful place isn't it!! Helping Hands & Helping Paws!! Lea & Oakly do look happy together! Hope this snow will not put a monkey wrench in Lea's Journey!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawww...Good boy Oakly for sharing your toys and home with Lea! You're right...the quilt is very fitting!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Great shots, Rob! I see my quilt back there!!!


That's MY quilt back there Though you did a great job pulling the winning ticket


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> i know you've mentioned how you have Oakly in your lap while you type, but i couldn't picture it until i saw that photo! lol


I enjoyed all of your pictures, the first one with the quilt in the background in particular, but I really loved the one of Oakly pretending to be a cat...ooops, I meant a lap dog . What kind of key board is that that can swing around like that?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> What kind of key board is that that can swing around like that?


LOL ..That is just a regular keyboard. I just set it on Oaks butt when I type. :


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Hubby just looked at the pictures n said..."That's not a Lap Top, it's a Lap Dog..."

So do you have spend the night company again tonight? Or did Lea...Cross-Da-Boarder?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Hubby just looked at the pictures n said..."That's not a Lap Top, it's a Lap Dog..."
> 
> So do you have spend the night company again tonight? Or did Lea...Cross-Da-Boarder?


Lea is now officially a Canadian Citizen. She made it home around 3 this afternoon. See the thread "Lea is HOME"


----------

